# Keyboard issue after Xorg configure



## bsdme2 (Sep 27, 2010)

NEW PROBLEM:

After install Xorg through SYSINSTALL, I test the configuration using `Xorg -configure` and test the new config file, the system encounter keyboard issue. here is the output:


```
/usr/local/bin/xkbcomp: not found
(EE) Error compiling keymap (server-0)
(EE) XKB: Couldn't compile keymap
XKB: Fail to compile keymap
Keyboard initialization failed. THis could be a missing or incorrect
setup of xkeyboard-config
```

Any clue how I can fix this?

Thanks


----------



## nakal (Sep 27, 2010)

Install the package _xkbcomp_. Or generally you should install the xorg-"input"-drivers that you need for running xorg-server. Did you forget them?


----------



## bsdme2 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi nakal,

When I install Xorg, I pretty much choose everything from sysinstall show and after the installation complete, I then test the configure file using `Xorg -configure` and test the new configure file as suggested after running the above command, and that when the error pop  up.

Nakal, should re-install using packageadd() command this time instead using sysinstall? How about install xkbcomp, packageadd() command too?

Thanks


----------



## nakal (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, you should understand that I don't have access to your PC.

pkg_info(1) tells you what has been installed. You should make sure that there are Xorg drivers for every piece of hardware that you want to use and Xorg needs.

I told you already that at least one package is missing. It's pretty obvious, because the error message says so.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2010)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> Nakal, should re-install using packageadd() command this time
> instead using sysinstall?


For one, stop using sysinstall. Period. Use it only for the initial install and then forget it exists. The proper command is pkg_add(1).

Also read the excellent handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

And 5.3 Installing X11


----------



## bsdme2 (Oct 6, 2010)

HI nakal and SirDice,

Actually I re-install the base OS and then I use pkg_add -r to install both Xorg and then configure it but then encounter something else that I post in another thread but then mysteriously I got into X windows, and since I was able to get into X windows I then install KDE and wa la ... my system working with Xorg and KDE and I'm happy. I wish I know what I did but I didn't do anything since my last post in another thread and I came home from work and then try it out and it work without understanding why.

Anyway, I love my new FREEBDS FreeBSD 8.1 system and I will install SAMBA for my windows network.


----------



## bsdme2 (Oct 10, 2010)

UPDATE: 

I found out that this line of option must be in /etc/rc.conf to detect keyboard and mouse in Xorg, otherwise the mouse and keyboard will freeze up in x windows.

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
Just want to share with those who need it. Now is to fine grin my system for the network setting.

BSDME2


----------

